# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Προβλημα με δεκτη Nova

## kokoblue

Καλησπερα παιδια....Εχω μια συνδεση της nova αυτην που εδεινε η forthnet που σου εδινε ολον τον εξοπλισμο μαζι...
Μου χει δωσει εναν αποκωδικοποιητη "αγνωστου προελυσεως" με την σταμπα "Νova" 
Αντιμετωπιζω ομως εδω κι ενα χρονο και κατι ενα συγκεκριμενο προβλημα....

Εκει που βλεπω τηλεοραση ολα καλα σβηνει για λιγο και ξανααναβει μονος του ο δεκτης μπρει να το κανει και 30 φορες την μερα αυτο το πραγμα
διορθωνετε καπως αυτο μεσα απ το μενου;; Αν βαλω αλλον αποκοδικοποιητη θα εχω καποιο προβλημα με τα καναλια;;
πρεπει να παρω τηλ.στην nova παλι να μου φτιαξον κατι;; για βοηθηστε λιγο ρε παιδια

----------


## trampoukos

ειχα αντιμετωπιση πριν λιγους μηνες παρομοιο προβλημα με NOVA αποδικωποιητη το προβλημα τελικα εντοπιστηκε στο τροφοδοτικο του και συγκεκριμενα σε ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη απο τις διαφορε τασεις που βγαζει 24,12,5,,9 κτλ η 9V ητανε 4,5 με αλλαγη του πυκνωτη το προβλημα λυθηκε αν βαλεις αλλον αποκωδικοποιητη συμβατο με NOVA δεν θα εχεις προβλημα

----------


## kokoblue

Ποιοι αποκοωδικοποιητες ομως ειναι συμβατοι με nova;; μηπως μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε μερικους;;; οχι ιδιετερα ακριβους;; απο κανα 25 και πανω

----------


## crown

οι καρτεs τηs ακατανομαστηs ειναι παντρεμενεs με τουs συγκεκριμενουs δεκτεs και δεν παιζουν σε αλλο δεκτη..δεs το τροφοδοτικο η πανε σε ενα καταστημα forthnet

----------

